# New Facade



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I had plans to build a facade for the front of my house, but delayed and delayed and delayed until September when I started making it at a Make & Take meeting. It took me a good month to build and detail, but it's done now (except for some minor finishing details) and I'll be happy to start actually start setting up my display now.

It's a good base to build upon in years to come. For example, I want to add flying buttresses to either side, a portcullis -- possibly a moving one -- to the archway -- and more. I waited too long to start the project this year so everything else will just have to wait.

Rich


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

How long did it take to build that house over the church? Looks very nice great job.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did an awesome job on this facade! Love the brick work!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

All that in a month?! I need to borrow some of your energy! All said, that facade looks amazing and completely authentic! Love the paint job and the cemetery-gate entry to your front yard as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You done good, GC


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The facade looks fantastic. Great job!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow rich that is freaking AWESOME completely amazing.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks awesome, Rich!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this, it looks great. A lot of work there.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Superb!! Damn Rich....Way to go my friend


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wowzers! Looks like a Hollywood movie set! Just incredible!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets, that is one nice build!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. I am pleased with how it turned out, but it certainly gives me a new appreciation for the work people like the Davis's do with their abbey. While they do seemingly have a team of people working on their stuff and this was just me, I can understand the logistics now of what they do. Their original facade was like two or three stories high; this is just 12 ft. at the peak and a seeming challenge.

I'm now looking to add on to it next year though (out, not up!) and I keep thinking if I ever do my walk-thru haunt that I keep threatening myself to do this would be a nice entryway. Ah, but one impossible task at a time.

Thanks again,

Rich


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great job. Is the brick foam?


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicely done ,the trees and winding path provide a great setting for it .


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Mazz,

Yes it is. If you're interested I just posted a how-to in the tutorials section.

Rich


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! That looks great! It looks so real and it blends in so well with your real brick steps.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Love that!!!! Looks REAL!!!!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Well done Sir, Well Done!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic!! Great build!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful work!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Great job...


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Portcullis, That would look cool now that I goggled it.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That looks wonderful! Your craftwork and detail are professional quality. Nice job GC.


----------

